# Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert



## sascha (14 September 2010)

> Internetnutzern in Deutschland droht eine neue Gefahr: Erste Abofallen werden jetzt über die Telefonrechnung abkassiert. Für Betroffene wird es damit umständlicher gemacht, sich gegen die Abzocke zu wehren.



Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*


computer.t-online.de: Abo-Abzocker kassieren direkt über Telefonrechnung



> Attraktive Gewinne locken in die Falle
> 
> Wie die Internetseite *computerbetrug.de* ermittelt hat, bieten Seiten wie quizdienst.com im Internet die Teilnahme an einer Quizseite an.


----------



## passer (20 September 2010)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*

Wie erlangt der Anbieter die Berechtigung über die Telefonrechnung kassieren zu können-denn dies geht doch normalerweise nur über 0900er Nummern.

Und sind das nur Telekom Kunden betroffen oder auch Kunden anderer Festnetzanbieter (DSL Komplett) wie Vodafone oder 1und1 ?


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2010)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*



passer schrieb:


> Wie erlangt der Anbieter die Berechtigung über die Telefonrechnung kassieren zu können-denn dies geht doch normalerweise nur über 0900er Nummern.


Es geht auch anders >> Warnung vor falschen Posten auf Telefonrechnungen


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2010)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders >> Warnung vor falschen Posten auf Telefonrechnungen


Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass ein "durchaus hier bekannter" Anbieter eine Abrechnungsvariante anbietet, bei der 0900-*Anrufe* auf dem Einzel*verbindungsnachweis* auftauchen, *ohne gewählt worden zu sein.*


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*

http://www.vzth.de/UNIQ128802355423756/link798711A.htm


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen
> 25.10.2010
> Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor neuer Abzockfalle
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (4 November 2010)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*

Die Raubüberfälle über die Telefonrechnungen breiten sich flächendeckend aus:

http://www.vzsa.de/linkpdf?unid=803681A


> 02.11.2010
> Vorsicht, dubiose Anbieter kassieren über Telefonrechnung ab
> 
> Erst der Werbeanruf, dann die Mitteilung zu einem vermeintlichen Gewinn für eine Aktivierung beim Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst www.win-finder.com und anschließend die unerklärlichen Posten auf der Telefonrechnung …. ähnlich schildern viele Verbraucher derzeit ihre Beschwerden in den Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.





> Unter "Beiträge anderer Anbieter" werden Verbindungen über eine telomax GmbH aus Frankfurt /Main für Mehrwertdiensteabonnements in Rechnung gestellt. Die Betroffenen schildern, dass sie keinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag geschlossen hätten, dessen Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung erfolgen sollte. Ein Blick in die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen von win-finder offenbart den Hintergrund: Die Fakturierungs- und Inkassoleistungen erfolgt über die Deutsche Telekom, 9,90 € pro Woche für die "win-finder-Dienstleistung" werden über die Telefonrechnung des Festnetzanschlusses abgerechnet.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...d-ist-ein-abzockerparadies-wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## passer (4 November 2010)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*

Also ich denke hier ist der Gesetzgeber gefragt.

Bei den Neuabschluss von Telefonverträgen sollte der Einzug von Drittanbieter als wählbares optin vereinbart werden. Tja da weiß ich warum ich nur Prepaid nutze.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland Pfalz warnt vor neuer Abzockmasche


> Vor einer neuen Abzockmasche warnt die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz. Per unerlaubtem Telefonanruf wirbt ein Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst namens „win-finder“ mit einem Gewinnversprechen für Gewinnspielverträge und entlockt den Verbrauchern offensichtlich auch persönliche Daten. In anderen Fällen meldet sich ein „Otto-Service“ und verspricht einen Gewinn in Form eines Gutscheins sowie die Möglichkeit kostenlos im Rahmen einer Promotionaktion teilzunehmen.





> Wer auf seiner Telefonrechnung fragwürdige Positionen findet, sollte dem Telefonanbieter, in der Regel der Deutschen Telekom, konkret mitteilen, welche Rechnungsposition unberechtigt ist und die Rechnung um diesen Betrag kürzen. Einen Musterbrief finden Betroffene unter www.vz-rlp.de/telekom.





> Fordern Sie vom Anbieter einen Nachweis über den angeblich wirksamen Vertrag. Zudem sollten Sie den behaupteten Vertrag vorsorglich widerrufen und anfechten. Musterbriefe finden Betroffene unter www.vz-rlp.de/telomax


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/usingen/9710134.htm


			
				Telekom-Sprecher schrieb:
			
		

> *„Zu Telomax haben wir bereits einige Beschwerden unserer Kunden erhalten und deshalb das Unternehmen abgemahnt. Wir prüfen derzeit, welche weiteren Schritte wir ergreifen können. Ganz klar ist: Die Telekom duldet nicht, dass ihre Kunden betrogen werden.“*





			
				Telekom-Sprecher schrieb:
			
		

> *„Gibt es kein gültiges Vertragsverhältnis für die Dienstleistung, empfehlen wir folgende Schritte: Zahlt ein Kunde die Rechnung einzeln, kann er den strittigen Betrag abziehen und die Differenzsumme mit entsprechendem Vermerk überweisen.“ Das macht die Kundin aus Kransberg so. „Ist bereits eine Lastschrift erfolgt, kann ein Kunde eine Rücklastschrift veranlassen und die Differenzsumme mit entsprechendem Vermerk überweisen. Ist die Lastschrift noch nicht erfolgt, kann sich der Kunde bei der Telekom melden und eine Zahlsperre auf den jeweiligen Anbieter setzen lassen.“*


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2011)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*

Zum Abschluss: ( Steht auch schon an anderer Stelle )
telomax: Bundesnetzagentur erweitert ihr Abrechnungsverbot - teltarif.de News


			
				 vom 15.02.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bundesnetzagentur (BNetzA) hat das Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für bestimmte Forderungen der telomax GmbH erweitert. Das Verbot war gegenüber dem Unternehmen und sämtlichen betroffenen Netzbetreibern ausgesprochen worden, über deren Telefonrechnungen die telomax GmbH Verbrauchern unter den Produkt-IDs 12001 bis 12007 Entgelte für Gewinnspieleintragsdienste berechnet hatte, die von Drittfirmen erbracht werden sollten.


http://www.teltarif.de/telomax-telekom-abrechnung-kuendigung/news/41761.html


			
				 vom 22.02.2011  schrieb:
			
		

> Die Deutsche Telekom hat beim Landgericht Bonn nach eigenen Angaben eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen den Anbieter telomax erwirkt. Dieser könne gegen diese Verfügung noch Rechtsmittel einlegen, heißt es in einer Mitteilung. Hintergrund des Rechtsstreits sind "zahlreiche Beschwerden von Kunden", die Forderungen von telomax auf ihrer Telefonrechnung nicht nachvollziehen konnten. Die Telekom wird den Abrechnungsvertrag mit telomax, der Fakturierung und Inkasso einschließt, nach eigenen Angaben fristlos kündigen. Telekom-Kunden erhalten damit keine weiteren Forderungen dieses Unternehmens mehr auf ihrer Telefonrechnung.


----------



## Wattestäbchen (26 April 2011)

*AW: Neue Abofallen: Jetzt wird über die Telefonrechnung kassiert*

Schön:
*Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW, 13 B 237/11*


Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW, 13 B 237/11

Teure Niederlage der Telomax gegen die Bundesnetzagentur.


----------

